# Donations for the Rendy silent auction.



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

We are still asking for donations for the rendy silent auction and money donations for the WInd River project. Donations for Wind River can be made through PayPal or send a check to the NAPgA address at www.napga.org

Donations for the silent auction can be sent to 
Terri Summerfield
147 Wilson Rd.
Weippe, ID 83553

We appreciate all your help. The Wind River project is really important to the future of goatpacking near big horn sheep. The silent auction funds are used for this also and any other projects NAPgA comes up with. BTW, if you have projects you think we should get involved with please let us know. Don't assume we have our noses in everywhere so if you see a need please step up.

Carolyn Eddy
"Sweet Goat Mama"


----------

